# Rugelach Question



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Can I use a good quality raspberry preserve as the filling for my rugelach? It's a butter/cream cheese/flour dough and I cut and roll them individually before baking.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I would check for pectin %.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Is pectin % something I can find a the label? Can it be boosted by adding pectin? If so, where can you buy pectin?

So many questions so early on a Sunday Morning!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Isn't SureJell pectin?  If so, it's in the grocery store.

I'd think you'd want it to be good and gooey so it doesn't run out. A preserve with more fruit pulp should also help I would think. 

But then the most I know about rugelach is how to enjoy them! :lips:


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Yes, the pectin will slow the leaking and liqifying process. I actually do not like pectin. Michelle is right about sure Jell. You can buy it as a cold process or hot. instagel. I would think you could by in bulk and maybe thicken with arrowroot or one of these other agents. seepage is not bad but does alter the appearance and will caramelize if it gets hot enough. There are some half way decent stabalized products out there, We use Henry and Henry for a few things. You can also use shelf stable or frozen purees and thicken them yourself. I'm thinking for what you want to do, maybe find your puree with a max of 5-7% sugar and thicken it.
Good luck.
BTW you website is done really well!Check mine out, we just re did it paninicakes.com.Although ours is a online brochure. I would really have some promotional things from you. We have numerous request for items like yours to shiop to students.
Jeff


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Panini, I'm flattered that you called Mezzaluna by my name.  

Anyway, I always spread rasp. preserves on my rugelach before cutting. It helps adhere whatever else I sprinkle onto the dough. Just make sure it's THIN, THIN, THIN! Just a transparent layer of preserves is all you need to get the flavor across without risking leaking and burning.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I knew I'd come to the right place! I am hesitant to add "stuff" to the filling. I wonder about using something like Polaner AllFruit, rather than preserves?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

It shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Cool! Thanks Mezz, I mean Michelle 

Customer just told me thay would like walnuts with the raspberries. I'm thinking if I grind the nuts with a little sugar and then mix with an all-fruit product I will be OK. Thanks again!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

What...and then spread the entire shabang on at once?


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Yeah, make like a coarse paste and spread it on the dough before cutting and rolling.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

mmmmmm.... schmear.... :lips:


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I'll take it that means you think it will work


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

George,
I think one of the previous posters is right. Go all natural. Test,test, and send us the ones that may not be right. Remembering your sugar content will have an effect on caramelization( I vote for spell check ) ah what were we talking about?


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I forget, and besides, I think George left.

PS The shipment's on the truck. Should be in The Big D tomorrow or Thursday.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I'm honored to be confused with anyone named Michelle- or Michele (Brown). That's pretty heady company.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Thumbs up on the schmear; just go easy on the jam.


----------



## zukerig (Sep 23, 2004)

These Polish) cookies known as _rugelach_ are succintly described by Carole Bloom as being "made with a rich cream cheese dough that is cut into triangles and rolled up around a filling to form crescent shapes. The filling can be jam, poppy seed, raisins and nuts, chocolate, nuts and cinnamon, or fruit." (_The International Dictionary of Desserts, Pastries, and Confections_, p. 265). Maida Heatter has declared that her Rugelach Walnut Horns "have been one of the most popular recipes I ever wrote." (_Maida Heatter's Cookies_, p. 188)

I have most commonly made rugelach filled with either imported apricot preserves or a seedless raspberry jam. On singular occasions, I have substituted the jam fillings by brushing the rolled out dough w/ melted clarified butter, then sprinkling over chopped, toasted hazelnuts; or a few dried currants. One could also use minced dried apricots or cranberries after brushing the rugelach w/ melted red-currant jelly.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Those sound pretty much like mine, in theory anyway  My dough is:

Flour = 100%
Butter = 89%
Cream Cheese = 178%

I'm learning that you can play with the fillings. I like the sound of your filling ideas!

PS I think the raspberry thing worked out well. I used Polaner All Fruit, a little sugar and some walnuts. I processed it into a near smooth paste, leaving some walnut pieces foe texture. Mezz will be able to file a full report soon.


----------



## zukerig (Sep 23, 2004)

Kyle, et. al., may be interested in a wholemeal version of the dough:

½ lb. cream cheese, softened
1 lb. unsalted butter
1 Tbsp vanilla extract
zest of large lemon (or ½ tsp lemon oil)
4 cups (fluff-scoop-level method) whole-wheat pastry flour
1 tsp salt

The preserves I prefer to use in rugelach: seedless raspberry, French apricot, and English ginger marmalade. (Peach would be very appropriate, too.) A suitable glaze for these “cookies” follows:

4 Tbsp granulated sugar; 1 tsp cinnamon; 2 fl. oz. milk. Just before baking, brush the rugelach w/ milk, sprinkle w/ cinnamon-sugar mixture.


----------

